#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται λογισμικό multisoft

## Simongaitanidis

1.       statics 2008 με α) δυναμική ανάλυση, β) επισκευές και ενισχύσεις, γ) μεταλλικά μέλη, δ) πεσσούς,

                           ε) staticscad, ζ) κοντά υποστυλώματα και τέλος τον νέο κανονισμό.

2.       metalcad 2006 (βασική έκδοση)

3.       architect 2006

4.       pepe 2004

5.       toixos 2004

6.       newcad 2004

7.       piscina 2004

   oλα μαζί 1000 ευρώ
   τηλ.69********
   email  simga123@gmail.com

----------

